# (Help) Snowboard boots stretching.



## sneaky

Hi. I bought a new pair of snowboard boots recently and it fits me perfectly. I wore them around and walked around without any problem... until I took it up to the mountain. Everything changed when I wore it at the mountain. It felt like the boots were so tight that my foot couldn't breathe and were causing serious static to my feet. I tried to ignore it until later it started getting painful and that's when I called it a day. My right foot seems to be a little fine but it happens mostly on my left foot. I'm guessing there are some pressure points hurting my foot and is tightening it up too much. I did try loosening my boots but it didn't change the problem. I believe because it's a new boot, I will need to wear it a couple times to let it slowly stretch out but I honestly don't want to go through the static that's happening on my foot the next time I wear this boots and I def can't return them for a size bigger so.. I was hoping there was a method in stretching them at home without having to ride them. Please help, thanks.


----------



## snowsam17

What do you mean by static? If you mean just static electricity try taking a dryer sheet and rubbing it on your sock before you put your boots on, this works if i have a shirt or something static clinging to me. It mostly sounds like you just need to break these boots in, boots always pack out about a half-size over a few days of riding so I bet they will be comfy after a few more days of riding. Also, I cant recommend getting new insoles enough. Get a pair of Superfeet insoles to replace the stock ones, this eliminated a good portion of my foot pain from snowboard boots immediately.


----------



## sneaky

sorry, by static i meant numb. with my toe going numb, i get a little static pain when i carve. Is there any way I can stretch out my boots faster at home without having to do it by boarding? it really irritates me when i catch the numbness on my foot while boarding cause i have to keep stopping, fix my bindings to loosen it up and go down again. Then after a couple rides, I would call it a day because of the pain..


----------



## Slush Puppie

What shape are your arches? If you have high or collapsed arches you could be getting pressure on your toes or inside the foot that would explain this.


----------



## surfinsnow

*SUPER Important!*



Slush Puppie said:


> What shape are your arches? If you have high or collapsed arches you could be getting pressure on your toes or inside the foot that would explain this.


Don't let this go! I have high arches, too, which I found out the hard way are much more susceptible to causing torn metatarsal tendon, which you DON'T want. I "dealt with" the foot pain for a whole season, thinking my binding wasn't adjusted right or something. Going slow, trying to maintain an edge, was agony. I remember one day literally stopping mid-mountain and sitting down practically in tears in hurt so bad.

Sure enough...torn tendon (metatarsal is the one running along outside of your foot from about baby toe, up around your ankle bone). Serious surgery (they also found I had a chipped ankle bone). Flat on my back for two full weeks, limited motion for six weeks, cast and crutches, followed by ten weeks of physical therapy. Needless to say, I missed all of last season because of it. Don't fuck with this...serious pain, serious down time. Get your insoles and boot fit checked out by a professional (oh, and just the CO-PAY on my insurance amounted to nearly $3,000).


----------



## extra0

hate to nag, but did you buy these boots online? Going to an actual board shop will usually provide you with experienced info on how a snowboard boot should fit (toes grazing the liner, open toe box, etc). A good boot fitter will get you the best possible boot for your particular feet...or suggest the best boot, if not in stock. 

of course, having the best/proper fit in the first place is priority #1, but changing out the factory insoles would be next. From my exp, even the fanciest stock insoles aren't as good as Superfeet and other third party sports insoles...just make sure you get the right arch height (superfeet green are high arch, blue are medium, etc)


----------



## Craigmaui

Solution. Separate boot (shell) from liner put both sets in pillow cases then tumble dry on hot for 30 minutes
Reassemble each boot put on ( now really soft and pliable) walk and jump around for 30 minutes immediately following 
Now the boots will form fit to your feet - ankles - lower leb. It works my cramping tight new snowboard boots now fit.


----------



## Phedder

Craigmaui said:


> Solution. Separate boot (shell) from liner put both sets in pillow cases then tumble dry on hot for 30 minutes
> Reassemble each boot put on ( now really soft and pliable) walk and jump around for 30 minutes immediately following
> Now the boots will form fit to your feet - ankles - lower leb. It works my cramping tight new snowboard boots now fit.


Strong necro.

OP (if you're still here) don't ever do the above. I'd take snowboarding advice from someone with Maui in their user with a grain of sand.


----------

